# My band's EP is done!



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey guys,

I know I don't post over here as much as I should, but I thought I would let everyone know that my band, Hours, has just released our first real EP. We recorded it ourselves (with some help from a friend who had the gear) and had it mixed by a good friend of ours.

http://hours.bandcamp.com/

Give it a listen...heck, buy it if you like it. :] Let me know what you think.

Thanks,
scott.


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds good man! I was waiting to hear something after seeing all the roadcases in the gear thread. I can't put my finger on it but your singer reminds me of another vocalist, in a good way. Keep it up and keep me posted if you're heading through Southern Ontario.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Haha thanks! I'll be sure to let you know if we head out there!


----------

